# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "'Supergirl Will Never Be Forgotten!'...Until She's Written Out of Continuity!" & More Hindsight Hilarity

## CBR News

CSBG collects moments that are more interesting in hindsight, like how no one would ever forget Supergirl's sacrifice during Crisis... until they did.


_Full article here._

----------

